# New news page is tres cool, but a little wide



## buzz (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the new news page. Woo!

It's a bit wide, though. I'm at 1024x768 right now, and I need to make my browser window pretty dang wide --say, 90%+-- in order to see everything. Would it possible to make the center column (the news content) fluid, or at least a little narrower? Narrower columns are easier to read, too, FYI.

Oh, I'd also prefer the section icons to stick to the right-hand-side of their content areas, but that's just me.

Fantastic work, otherwise.


----------



## Staffan (Mar 4, 2004)

Just wondering... will the news page be moved to www.enworld.org once the kinks are worked out? Because it's rather annoying if the top URL only shows a "This page has been moved" link.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Mar 4, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> I like the new news page. Woo!
> 
> It's a bit wide, though. I'm at 1024x768 right now, and I need to make my browser window pretty dang wide --say, 90%+-- in order to see everything. Would it possible to make the center column (the news content) fluid, or at least a little narrower? Narrower columns are easier to read, too, FYI.
> 
> ...




I concur -- it's not adjusting properly in Mozilla/Firefox or Opera.  The message boards handle it Ok, so I'm sure it's feasible for the main page, too.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 4, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Just wondering... will the news page be moved to www.enworld.org once the kinks are worked out? Because it's rather annoying if the top URL only shows a "This page has been moved" link.




They'll eventually be an autoforwarder.  Proper forwarding of pages is still one of the major kinks we're working on. :\


----------



## Ricochet (Mar 4, 2004)

I for one don't really like the new look on the main news page, especially since the other "new" look was so awesome with the curved line and the fluid page-design.

Also, where did all the funky yellow colours go from text in the forums etc., it really livened things up amid the orange, grey and black.

Edit: Added some clarification.


----------



## Swack-Iron (Mar 5, 2004)

Also, is there any way for us to change what "modules" are displayed on the front page? I personally find the long list of recent message board threads along the right side to be a huge waste of space, and in a perfect world I'd be able to turn off that section of the page.

If there's no way to user define these things, can I request that the space be used for something else? I don't like/need "Latest Forum Topics," "Poll Randomly Selected From Message Boards," and the calendar.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm afraid there's no way to do that on an individual basis.  It's everyone or no one.


----------



## BryonD (Mar 5, 2004)

Great Job guys!!

Congrats


----------



## Swack-Iron (Mar 5, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm afraid there's no way to do that on an individual basis.  It's everyone or no one.




Nuts. Any way we could take a poll or something and see what information people want on the front page?

I mostly liked the front page content on the old page, now 40% of it is useless and cluttered to me...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 5, 2004)

I really liked the news page just prior to this update, I really dislike it now.

It looks clumsy, too busy, not nearly as artistically pleasing as the old one. If this is the price for having a unified login I think the price is too high... Can we have the old news page back please? Pretty please?


----------



## buzz (Mar 5, 2004)

FWIW, I like the content of the new page, for the most part. The width and icon thing was my only complaint. I don't need the polls on the left (as it seems likeyou don't always get to see the whole question or context), but I like the current threads on the right.

Honestly, I think the new look is much cleaner and spiffier than ENWrold has ever been. Kudos!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 5, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I really liked the news page just prior to this update, I really dislike it now.
> 
> It looks clumsy, too busy, not nearly as artistically pleasing as the old one. If this is the price for having a unified login I think the price is too high... Can we have the old news page back please? Pretty please?




Since I just say on another thread that this change means that the server is running one instance of vBulletin instead of that plus 3(!) instances of PostNuke, I *unreservedly * withdraw my complaint!

Regards,


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 5, 2004)

I like the new news page too.

Got a question: I love to use the "go to first new post" feature. I presume it is keyed to the last time I logged into the messageboard. Until now, I could visit the news page all I wanted, without resetting my "last visited" time on the messageboards. I am guessing that now, a visit to the news page will also count as a visit to the messageboards, right?

Not a big problem, but I'll have to aware that if I visited the news page since I was last on the boards, I can't completely trust the "go to first new post" feature.


----------



## Staffan (Mar 5, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> I like the new news page too.
> 
> Got a question: I love to use the "go to first new post" feature. I presume it is keyed to the last time I logged into the messageboard. Until now, I could visit the news page all I wanted, without resetting my "last visited" time on the messageboards. I am guessing that now, a visit to the news page will also count as a visit to the messageboards, right?
> 
> Not a big problem, but I'll have to aware that if I visited the news page since I was last on the boards, I can't completely trust the "go to first new post" feature.



While on this topic, would it be possible to keep the info on last visit on a per-forum base instead of for all of ENWorld? I mean, just because I checked General last night it doesn't mean I also checked Meta...


----------



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't think so.  At least, not without major rewrites of the software, which I'm far from qualified to attempt.


----------



## Staffan (Mar 6, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  At least, not without major rewrites of the software, which I'm far from qualified to attempt.



OK. Dang, but OK.

The reason I asked is that it apparently works for UBBThreads, the system in use at the Swedish RPG site rollspel.nu.


----------

